# Kingston UV300 480GB Benchmarks???



## bssunilreddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Hai,

Kingston UV300 480GB Benchmarks???
Are the below benchmarks good enough!
Please tell me!

*s24.postimg.org/wzk3d0dx1/Capture11.png


Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 15, 2017)

*s29.postimg.org/jaxhbr02v/Capture.png


----------

